# Sub Gain



## Jre56 (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm wondering how much gain you're cranked up to? Mine is at the 7th mark(9 is Max) on my PB12-NSD.I could crank it more but I'm trying to refrain! It's not quite hitting the Music Punch the way I like!


----------



## Jre56 (Dec 29, 2010)

This is Embarrassing!!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

What level is the sub channel in the AVR?


----------



## Insearchof (Oct 21, 2014)

I run my sub at 70-75 gain, fronts set to small and the LFE anywhere between -4.5 to plus +1.5 to get the output I'm looking for based on movies vs music.
All amp gain structures are not identical.


----------



## Jre56 (Dec 29, 2010)

willis7469 said:


> What level is the sub channel in the AVR?


That's a Good question! I did set the Max Volume for my Sub but I can't remember what it was & for some unknown reason once you set it you can't go back in to see what the previous setting was! I have a Pioneer Elite.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I have a pioneer 1019ahk in my bedroom. If I push the "receiver " button in the bottom right corner, then the channel level button(number 0) it will scroll through the channels and you can adjust from there. I think the pioneer saves the new setting after power down. My onkyo requires being in the setup menu. Fwiw, my subs(3) gain controls are at about 1/3 of their value. This yields 75db individually, and between 80 and 82 combined. The sub level in the avr is at -9. I (like this better at -7) This works good because I usually need to trim the sub level up for music, and this keeps me from going into the +. The reason not to go + is basically it can introduce distortion into the signal.


----------

